# Artan's Neuter - Before and After Pics



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL he's got the poor pitiful me look down!!! Glad his neuter went without a hitch.. he's a little cutie!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

awww poor guy. Lucky was pretty messed up for a few days. Hopefully your guy will bounce back quick.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL Artan looks much much happier in the "Before" pictures. : Cute pictures though.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww poor baby! What a cutie!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He did a good job of milking that for a lot of extra attention!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They always look so sad and so miserale fo a while after they wake up. Is so pitiful when they have to be put under for any prodcedure. Glad he is doing just fine.


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

He was down for exactly 12 hours xD
The next morning he woke me up and went straight to the kitchen for breakfast.
By the second day he was already bouncing up and down like nothing ever happened!
Can you imagine how hard it is keeping this energetic bundle of fluff calm?
xDDD

He was only away from us for 45 minutes. After the surgery he was immediately brought out (still asleep) and we got to bring him home straight after


----------

